

Avoid CloudAtCost - st3fan

I found the following email in my inbox today:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;gKfpWiWN<p>Note the following:<p>I never received the original initial email about this emergency maintainance. I doubt they actually sent that. I have a couple of accounts and none of them received the initial email.<p>Promising &#x27;we will never have an outage again moving forward&#x27; is a dangerous thing to say for a company that deletes daily cronjobs from their clients servers because the disk IO that the daily jobs generate result in kernel panics or read-only remount of your VPS fileystems. (Is this a fix for that issue? Who knows .. communication is not their best skill)<p>So even though these folks run VMWare, which is perfectly capable of migrating VMs or simply suspending and resuming VMs, they decide to POWER OFF your VMs and tell you via email that you can MANUALLY turn then back on.<p>I know I can&#x27;t complain because I paid $35 for a lifetime server and you get what you pay for. But seriously, this is all so incredibly amateur hour.
======
ddorian43
Other than that, is the server good ?

